# Whats a decent fish finder with a scupper mounted transducer?



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking to stay under $200.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Eagle and Hummingbird make basic model sonar units that do the job for around $100.00- If you are looking for combination GPS or down imaging technology it is much more expensive...


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't find any fishfinders that actually list the transducers as scupper mountable so think I may scratch that idea and just go with this one.... 

http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-X4-Pro-DualSearch-Fishfinder/product/10210252/-1753763


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

with a Hummingbird, you call customer service and arrange a swap of your transducer for the plastic thru-hull transducer that is designed to fit the OK Prowler scuppers or should I say that OK designed the scupper to fit.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

I've read on this board and others that Hummingbird holds up better in salt than Lowrance/Eagle.
I have an Eagle but it has not been in salt as much as fresh. I have not personally had any issues with mine.
I did notice Lowrance/Eagle had addressed this in one of their recent advertisements, so to me, that's some sort of acknowledgement of the issue.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason ,
Ron's right- Hummingbird has the trade in trans for the OK yaks or you can buy the sucker type adapter for other units that suction cup to the bottom side . I know of a few guys thats using those and say they work well.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I need to actually go and see some of these in person. I know nothing about fishfinders and my only worry with a scupper mounted one or one that attaches to the bottom is hitting it when beaching my yak or loading it into the truck.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Jasonr, 

Check out my reply in this thread here http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/showthread.php?t=79954


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Metroman, Now you gave me another forum to join. Thanks alot buddy!  haha


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

lol ditto


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason the scupper plug style is resats and doesn't interfer with launcings


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Just bought a humminbird 170. Seems to be very popular with kayakers. Now to look at some installs for ideas and pick up a battery. Gonna grab a life jacket this week and be ready to hit the water soon 

Pics to follow this evening.


----------

